# Poor man's soap drying racks



## mazimazi (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I havent seen this idea here yet, so I thought I'd share it with you. I didn't want to spend money on drying racks so I decide to use plastic vegetable trasportation crates. Ther are stackable, come in different heights, and allow airflow. Plus you can ussually get some for free if you ask at the supermarket 

I hope I helped a little bit


----------



## mymy (Nov 25, 2015)

I've been thinking of getting some of these too!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 25, 2015)

mazimazi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I havent seen this idea here yet, so I thought I'd share it with you. I didn't want to spend money on drying racks so I decide to use plastic vegetable trasportation crates. Ther are stackable, come in different heights, and allow airflow. Plus you can ussually get some for free if you ask at the supermarket
> 
> I hope I helped a little bit



 Wow, you are lucky that your grocery store folks are nice enough to give them to you.  I am pretty sure that they would say "no- get out of here" if I were to ask for their crates.  Maybe one day I will build my courage to ask.  :think:

In the meantime, I think i will order some bakery racks that were recently posted on here.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 25, 2015)

I've asked before. They politely say "No, we reuse those."


----------



## mazimazi (Nov 25, 2015)

I was lucky enough my SO brought some - he was working in the fruit industry. But I also got some at the supermarket.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Nov 25, 2015)

I have those types too! They are superconvenient, _free _and easy to get a hold of where I live. Before even starting to soap I asked my local store if they could part with one, and they said I could have one whenever I wanted too because they are used and then sent back to be recycled into new ones (like those PET bottles)  I love tove them since I am not selling I don`t have to shell out any money on something I can get for free


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh, what a great idea! I'm definitely going to ask around and see if any of the grocery stores in our area will let me use some. Thanks for the tip!


----------

